# wanted mouse pictures



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would appreciate a picture of an obese mouse and a thin out of condition mouse.Pictures need to be good quality which counts my photographic skills out.I'd prefer a plain back ground and would like them to be of a colour that a name can be put to.I want to put the pictures in a mouse publication so would want your permission to share the pics.If anyone can help pm me your pictures :thanks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh gosh, contact Mrs.Beach about getting some pictures of Mrs.Peach! I just gave her that girl, and she's a big one! 
Or Windyhill, who just got a HUGE brindle girl!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I just culled out a load of my elderly nannies which were on the thin side. Oh well, I dont think I'd have the relevant photographic skills either.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a HUGE brindle doe. Can be seen here: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4245
If interested, I can take a better picture of her for you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

always the way Ian always the way.Windyhill that mouse is just the thing,if you could try for a better picture great if not that will be fine.Its for part of an article I'm doing for our club magazine.Any one with an out of condition skinny minny?Confessions of the mousery .


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

[mini rant]
I could go to a -certain- pet store here, and take a picture of one of their feeders. . . :x 
Theirs are always skinny, and in bad shape. I have a feeling they just don't feed them at all.
[/mini rant]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not very common to see mice in pet shops over here.I've got one or two does with litters that have had the roundness sucked out of them if a genuine out of condition one doesn't crop up.Funny how some maintain condition while nursing and others lose it.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 4 week old girl that I plan on culling tonight, she isn't so much skinny, as sick.

You know the dwarfy, thin tailed kind of thing? I doubt that will help... but I could get a pic if you want.

W xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks willowdragon but it needs to be adult ish in size,I should have said.I need the pictures around the beginning of next month.I'm sure that even though we are such accomplished mousers one of us will produce a poor doer.I've just had a clear out so not got any,yet....


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If I get any sick ones on the next few weeks (I hope I don't!!) I'll try to remember to take a pick for you.

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Ditto.

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll get a better pic of her for you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks every one.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll try to take a trip to that pet store today. :/
I won't like it, but it'll be the easier way of getting a picture of a sickly mouse.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

HOLY COW.

I thought I'd share this image with you that I found online:










I didn't know a mouse could even get that big. . .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG :shock:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one somewhere of a yellow banded/headspot and a yellow self.. i'll fish it out and pm it to you


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a huge brindled lady, about 5 months old (adult). I'm going to try taking pictures of her right now.  Sorry, I don't have any skinny or weak mice, but going to a petshop that sells poor-quality feeders would be a good idea. :?

Here are a couple:


























If you don't like any, I won't be offended. That is my dear Poppy, a very friendly girl who I now call 'The Fatness.' You can see the chin rolls in the first picture!

--

And I must post this link simply because the mice in the images are huge, especially the first!

http://fatmouse.org/


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

lizashley said:


> And I must post this link simply because the mice in the images are huge, especially the first!
> 
> http://fatmouse.org/


ohhhh my gosh!! D:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

:lol: I think all those pictures of the excessively enormous mice that are on the Fatmouse site and around the internet are laboratory-created knockout mice of some sort.


----------

